# baby won't poo



## taralee (Oct 4, 2002)

hi my baby is 6 weeks old and has not pood for a few days and normally he poos every day at same time, his gas smells bad too, which is odd. i hear them say ths can be normal but would like some advice on how to help him poo, i have done massage. and i am drinking water and prune juice even. and if you have advice on colic too that works let me know. thanks tara


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

My baby did this. It's nerve-wrackiing, but happens. It's normal for a bf baby to go a week or more without pooping. Unless you're seeing hard, dry stools, this is NOT a constipation issue. He'll go eventually.


----------



## heytootsy (Mar 27, 2003)

My ped also said that it is normal for breadtfed babies to go up to a week without going. My daughter did this, and she was fine. Just watch out for when it finally does come. Hers was an explosion!!!


----------



## Mama Katrina (Aug 5, 2002)

Unless it is hard, think of it as the baby is absorbing ALL that good milk!!! But be prepared for a blow out and keep extra set of clothes with you at all times LOL!!!


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

Babies seem to go through some transitional stage at 6 weeks. Mine suddenly started pooping only every 5 days and I got really worried. It went on for about a month and now she poops about 5 times a day and now I wish... If everything else is fine, I wouldn't worry. My ped said to let dd go 7 days. Holding his knees to his chest, bicycling his legs or the front facing, kangaroo position in the Maya sling helps.


----------



## zombiemommie (Dec 6, 2001)

My ds pooped every TEN days







talk about blowout. he didnt stink too much but my 4 mo dd now is evry 7 and reeks LOL totally normal mine always wait to go somewhere completely inconvenient to poop.


----------



## taralee (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks mama's i feel better, just so good at stressing. i will leave the poor guy alone now and stop telling him to poo and putting the pressure on/. haha. have a good day. tara


----------



## jogirl (Oct 21, 2002)

my dd had this problem, right after we had to supplement with formula. the doctor said sometimes babies aren't "large" enough to get it out and used his pinky to help her out. It was soooo green - he said it was because she'd been stopped up for so long and the liquid had left the stool. Nasty stuff. Another time when she was backed up I drew a nice warm relaxing bath and sat in it with her in the crook of my arm. After about 15 or so minutes she let loose and the tub was SOOO gross (me too!!). She felt better though







. The things we do ...


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

It is completely normal for a bfed baby to only poop once a week, or less! However, if your baby seems like he's in pain, or is distressed/excessively gassy, you can try taking his temperature rectally. If the poop is just stuck in there, that will often help it to come out! My babies started pooping only once every few days around 6 or 8 weeks, and often they'd be really grumpy about it. Once they'd FINALLY poop, they'd be much happier. So sometimes, I'd help them along by taking their temp (and, I might add, it's good practice for if I ever really need to take their temp). Now (@13 weeks) they poop every couple of days or so, but they don't seem distressed about it at all, so I don't do anything to speed things along .

HTH!

Lex


----------



## BowenTherapist (Apr 25, 2002)

a lot of times dairy can cause babes to pooping less frequently, with my dd it also happens with chocolate









i know many people say that infrequent bm's are ok, but usually there is a food intolerance underlieing things

just my .02


----------



## Alexander (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by taralee_
*hi my baby is 6 weeks*
Boy or girl? Girls tend to have a harder time of it. Good on the prune juice. Keep up the good work.

a


----------



## taralee (Oct 4, 2002)

hi all my baby boy ramsey has pood!! not green and of course at my lawyers office, hahaha. oh yes thanks for replys and my intuition has nagged at me about milk and chocolate becasue he is colicy and i am having trouble with not having milk and choc. i keep thinking he will grow out of it. but i need to try. good you said that to me! tara


----------



## crat19 (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm glad you guys posted this subject. Our little guy, 4.5 weeks old, has gone about 2 weeks without pooing!!!! He's not in any pain, has obviously gone through a growth spurt, and does not have a temp so we're hoping he's just using all of the milk. His dr says not to worry unless he's in pain. We're leaving on a long road trip from N. Calif to Arizona tomorrow and I'm certain that Murphy's Law will come with us and he'll have this major stinky blowout in the middle of the desert with no gas stations or rest stops around for miles.







hahahah! Ok, I've divulged...Tara: congrats on your little guy finally pooing!

~Carey


----------



## mosaicmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Just wanted to let ya know that I was having simular probs with my 2 month old daughter. She evetually had blood in her poop and was very cranky all the time. Turns out she had anal stanosis(basically her hole was to small to poop through) We had to stretch it out with a probe and it helped her poop, like the thermometer trick. Anyway we though she had colic, but it turns out this is what was causing her crankiness. But a lifesaving book that I read was the Happiest Baby on the Block. It changed the way we handled her crying and really helped make it better for her and us. I highly recomend this book. We still use the tricks whenever she won't calm down and it is really amazing the way it works. Good luck!


----------

